
Data Science RSS Feed – Do you have enough data about your data - dekhtiar
https://www.dataradar.io/
======
dekhtiar
Hi, I have been maintaining this RSS Feed Online Viewer about data for more
than 2 years.

I share with you today my work for the past 2 years. It's been a quite a long
work for me.

Feel free to send me any blog post / article that you would like to see
featured : contact(at)dataradar.io Let's make it bigger all together.

If you have any idea to make it better. Don't hesitate :
contact(at)dataradar.io

Cheers my friends !

Jonathan DEKHTIAR

